# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tài liệu sơ đồ kết nối dây cho handwheel

## Lenamhai

Lượm lặt được vài sơ đồ kết nối dây cho hand wheel, pedal cnc quăng vào đây cho anh em nào cần

sơ dây đồ tay cầm cnc mitsubishi -Handy-Pulsar-pdf (3).pdf

----------

Ona

----------

